# What's wet edge?



## Softy

This probably belong to DIY group but since I'm not a member I'll ask here. What exactly is that mean? I've seen lots of instructions either said "maintain wet edge on the roller" or "maintain wet edge on the brush". Is that same as over lapping the stroke?


----------



## TJ Paint

Don't let the paint dry too much and then paint into a dry edge.

Wet edge:thumbsup:


----------



## 6126

Doesnt matter if its by brush, roller or spray application. Maintaining a wet edge simply means going into what you just applied while its still wet. Stop in the middle of a wall and take a break and what happens? Lap marks  Its to eliminate lapmarks. Just as is a finish stroke always going from dry to wet.


----------



## 6126

TJ types faster than I do


----------



## Softy

OK thanks.


----------



## Ole34

a ''dry edge'' would be the complete opposite of a ''wet edge'' :blink:


----------



## robladd

You always want to maintain a wet edge, so not to break your brush, roll or spray pattern.

On a job in Marina Del Ray the crew had to paint a bunch of outside radius corners.

1 side was painted off a spider stage and the other off a swing stage.

The whole 22 floor tower you could see the biggest lapasorus rexes in your life on every outside radius corner.


----------



## johnpaint

Wet edge is the outer most part of whatever you are painting. In other words, if you want to keep a wet edge, you keep the paint coverage without letting the paint film dry until your done with that area.


----------



## AbsolutePainting

robladd said:


> lapasorus rexes


Thats a new one. Is that a veggie-saurus or meatie-saurus?


----------



## johnpaint

AbsolutePainting said:


> Thats a new one. Is that a veggie-saurus or meatie-saurus?


Yeah, we have all had a few tonight, i think


----------



## Softy

Thanks all, y'all or Calif would say thank you.
I think to sum it. Don't pop that beer bottle till you finish the painting.


----------

